# Lithuanian, Estonian: multiple sclerosis



## bloopinette

How do you say "*multiple sclerosis*" in Lithuanian and in Estonian please?
In Latvian, it's izkliedētā skleroze if this can help ;-)
Thanks


----------



## deine

Lithuanian: 
Išsėtinė sklerozė


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I know that the Estonian for "sclerosis" is "skleroos". But I do not know about "multiple sclerosis", sorry.  It might help, however, if you search the Resources thread here and maybe some Russian-Estonian dicitonary will help. In Russian, it is рассеянный склероз


----------



## deine

Maybe it could be - multiipel-e hulgiskleroos. 
Not sure...


----------



## halfminded

I did some googling ( the fact that I am Estonian, doesn`t mean that I know something about "sclerosis") and I found out that in Estonian it is "*polüskleroos"*


----------

